# Need some help...looking for a Laptop



## Mike Baker (30 Jun 2008)

Okay I need some help. I'm looking to buy a new Laptop with about a price range of about $800, and I really don't want Vista.

I'm pretty much stun when it comes to things like processors and stuff like that, but I want one that's fast and has good memory, you know, stuff like that.


So, any help would be great, 'cause I'm starting to hate this desktop 


-Dead


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Jun 2008)

Although they are in Halifax take a look at www.robotnik.com, they are one of the few places around that I know of that still load XP vice Vista on their computers.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jun 2008)

Mine is an Acer Aspire 5630 and I got it at Best Buy or Future Shop.  I came with the Vista upgrade which I have never put on the computer.  I like it, it does everything I need it to do.  I think it was a bit about your price range but that was last December when I bought it.

Built in wireless card, built in video camera, Intel Centrino Duo.  Card readers for all different types of cards and 3-4 USB ports.  As for the rest, I haven't a clue, either.


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Jun 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Mine is an Acer Aspire 5630 and I got it at Best Buy or Future Shop.  I came with the Vista upgrade which I have never put on the computer.  I like it, it does everything I need it to do.  I think it was a bit about your price range but that was last December when I bought it.
> 
> Built in wireless card, built in video camera, Intel Centrino Duo.  Card readers for all different types of cards and 3-4 USB ports.  As for the rest, I haven't a clue, either.


That sounds a lot like what I want!


Thanks guys!
-Dead


----------



## Rodahn (30 Jun 2008)

Well, according to the computer weenie here at work, the best laptop that can be bought at the moment, is the lenovo..... Availability in your neck of the woods I'm not sure about. I'm using one here at work, and have never had a problem with it unlike the previous model which happened to be a Compac piece of @!%^ !!!!!

Good luck whatever you choose.


----------



## Bert (30 Jun 2008)

C-142XL, a small laptop from Gateway.  Note the CPU, vid card, and RAM specs.  Good reviews as a gaming unit.
You can ask for XP.  A little outside of your price range, but useful as a comparasion.

http://www.gateway.com/systems/series/529597319.php


----------



## observor 69 (30 Jun 2008)

I have a few clues   so here goes.  I often get asked to recommend a computer so I stick to what my Bible says..."Consumers Report"  and that means Dell. Haven't had any complaints yet and they are all still working.  

Dell ships to most of Canada I think so it frees up most Candians to buy good stuff at good prices, in other words not captive to whatever the local market is offering.
This comes close to what an average laptop should offer.Of course more bucks equals more performance and bigger screen

http://configure.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=ca&CS=cadhs1&l=en&OC=N15252V_F_1E

Good shopping !


----------



## Sigger (30 Jun 2008)

I concur... Robotnic is Excellent..

Do not buy an Acer.. Based on working for warranty at Best buy/ Futureshop. 70% of all exploded pc's are Acer, then Toshibas.

Dells are great. I have heard their customer service sucks now though.

I also concur about the Lenovo notebooks. Very good computers.


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Jun 2008)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> I have a few clues   so here goes.  I often get asked to recommend a computer so I stick to what my Bible says..."Consumers Report"  and that means Dell. Haven't had any complaints yet and they are all still working.
> 
> Dell ships to most of Canada I think so it frees up most Candians to buy good stuff at good prices, in other words not captive to whatever the local market is offering.
> This comes close to what an average laptop should offer.Of course more bucks equals more performance and bigger screen
> ...


Can one ask them to use XP instead of Vista?


-Dead


----------



## observor 69 (30 Jun 2008)

I just asked in their chat line and the answer is "no."  Sorry! 

Maybe it is time to get used to Vista? Hey Baker I know you're a smart cookie, how hard can it be?


----------



## Sigger (30 Jun 2008)

Vista is not that bad...
I have a Vista/XP/Win98/Ubuntu/OpenBSD box at home... I use Vista most of all.

You just have to make sure all the Hardware is supported for Vista. And just cause it is pre installed does not mean it is supported...


----------



## yoman (30 Jun 2008)

I'm not sure why people don't like Vista. I've been running Vista on 4 computers now without any issues (including one 64 bit computer). The only way that I can see people having issues with Vista is if they have old hardware or software. You do have to adapt to the new user interface but that's like with any new operating system. Granted, Vista does require more resources then previous OS.

Dell was selling laptops with XP up until I checked today. If I remember correctly, today is when Microsoft is supposed to stop selling XP licenses. 

HP and Toshiba both have good laptops. I've owned both (current laptop is an HP) and I don't have any complaints. I found my Toshiba to be a little bit heavier then the HP (both 15'' screens). I find the HP has the more powerful laptops (at a reasonable price) at the moment so that's why I switched to them. I guess the first question to ask yourself is how big of a screen do you want.


----------



## RTaylor (30 Jun 2008)

If you snag a Dell find someone else with a Dell Windows XP disc, it'll install with no key without an issue because the motherboard tells Windows that it's a Dell system and because you're using a Dell OEM disc you'll never need a key.

It's what I had to do with my current rig for a duel boot, and I've done it for other people who were jaded on Vista or wanted to try out Vista. All Dell OEM operating systems will work on a Dell system w/o activation, keys or anything else needed. Ever.


----------



## MedTechStudent (30 Jun 2008)

Don't want Vista?   ... AHAHAHAHAHA  :rofl:

Ya good luck with that one Mike.  Ok I'l let you in on a secret, ALL laptops hitting the market right now are running Windows Vista.  Sure maybe there are *some* exceptions out there, but they are going to be real pricy laptops to begin with.  Yes yes if you hit up and Future Shop / Staples / Best Buy/ The Source, all their laptops are going to be coming with Vista.  Now, you want XP?, otherwise known as the best Windows platform ever (running a close second would be W 98 right?  ) well the software alone is going to cost you 250, then to get some Future Shop "Product Expert" to take off Vista and put *on* Windows is going to be another 250.  So lets say you went the usual "first laptop" rout and got an HP DV Series laptop for ummmm lets say 700 if your lucky.  Add Norton, add Windows XP software, add Instalation, add $300 gold warranty.  Thats right my friend you just racked up a $1,600ish price tag.  

Know what you could get for 200 less?  A Mac, my Mac actually, with a three year warranty, *and* the ability to take it into certain apple stores and trade it in towards the price of a new mac in the future if you like.  My laptop is quick, small, pretty, runs lots of cool movie/ photo/ video programs, has Office programs, a great anti virus program (which is no biggie anyways cause macs dont have NEARLY as many problems with viruses) and it always works, always, I've never had a problem with it.

Get a Mac.

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Jun 2008)

A Mac, eh?


Well then, I'll have to look into that now ;D


Dead


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Get a Mac.



Get a Mac ?

Maybe you should read this :  http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=macs_cant


----------



## MedTechStudent (30 Jun 2008)

Deadpan said:
			
		

> A Mac, eh?
> 
> 
> Well then, I'll have to look into that now ;D
> ...



See, macs are built with the average idiot in mind (like me).  They are stupidly simple to use (once you get the hang of an operating system is not Windows), they are built to be fast, durable, and easy.  Not the best for programming, or any high tech computer stuff (despite what all the movies show where the hacker is getting into the FBI data base on a Mac, totally Apple Advertising for a hefty price tag) is not really with they are made for.  If your going to just use it for the internet, communication, games, photos, media, and email....its perfect.  Also, there is constantly free downloads available direct from the apple website, these include games, programs, and dashboard (little multi media screen you can bring up) add ons.

This is mine.  http://www.apple.com/macbook/


----------



## MedTechStudent (30 Jun 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Get a Mac ?
> 
> Maybe you should read this :  http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=macs_cant



Yes, in a thread *requesting* information on what's a good laptop to buy, how silly of me to describe one.

Edit:  Please explain an actual reason as to why a Mac would not be a good choice for Mr. Baker. 
Edit Edit: Never mind, ArmyVern already did it.


----------



## armyvern (30 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Yes, in a thread *requesting* information on what's a good laptop to buy, how silly of me to describe one.
> 
> Now to borrow from one of *your* previous thread questions....  "Anything relevant to add?"



I say again --

This is not the playground over ...

It's fine to have joking posts made, and posts made in jest ... but let's try to keep the "personal" crap out of them.

BTW:

Mac vs Windows

Frustrated with Vista?

Computer Shopping

Making copies of your computer software

_Nice edit of your post too BTW._


----------



## MedTechStudent (30 Jun 2008)

I used to have a Windows Vista laptop, and it stopped working, three times.  I took it back three times and they "fixed it" three times.  My warrenty said that if three things went wrong that required tech support I would be given a refund towards another laptop.  I chose a mac, just cause hey what the hell might as well give it a go and see what all the fuss is.  90% of mac users *used* to be PC users.  Its not like we were all conspiring together for years.  I tried something else, and loved it, and apparently so did thousands of other people.  Now I get why some people are bitter, because I used to be that way, I was all "shut up about Macs I don't care my PC works fine" but then after I actually *tried* it, I turned around on the subject.  So, from someone who has used both, Macs are the way to go for the majority of young people who need a laptop.  This is you Mr Baker.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jun 2008)

FWIW i have both a PC and a Mac..........Guess which one i'm NOT using


----------



## MedTechStudent (30 Jun 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> FWIW i have both a PC and a Mac..........Guess which one i'm NOT using



Well then, from experience, don't you think a Mac is a better bet for a 17 year old guy who is going to most likely simply use it for MSN/ Army.ca/ and various Word projects? 
Also, this was not about Mac vs. PC, it was about Mac vs. *Vista*, because Mr. Baker *said* "I really don't want Vista"  And I was merely saying that opposed to spending an extra five hundred dollars putting XP on, he could get a mac that is a better computer than a 700 HP DV, *and* it would already come with a bug-free operating system.

Anyways Baker, since it seams that I can't tell you anything about a mac, without being told to stop talking about my mac, my advice is to go look up the Specs on the different computers, they don't lie.  Choose which ever one you think is best for your needs.

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Well then, from experience, don't you think a Mac is a better bet for a 17 year old guy who is going to most likely simply use it for MSN/ Army.ca/ and various Word projects?



Actualy, no i dont. Thats why i just got a PC for my 11 year old daughter.

And Mac OS is far from being "bug free"


----------



## observor 69 (30 Jun 2008)

And remember Baker keep your eye on the prize.   

http://mun.bookware3000.ca/eSolution2/catalog/?catalog=root


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Jun 2008)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> And remember Baker keep your eye on the prize.
> 
> http://mun.bookware3000.ca/eSolution2/catalog/?catalog=root


;D

Oh of course I will.

-Dead


----------



## MedTechStudent (30 Jun 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Actualy, no i dont. Thats why i just got a PC for my 11 year old daughter.



Ok fine, I'l rephrase it.

Do you not think that getting a $1,100 mac is better than buying a $700 acer with an added $500 of software, plus virus protection, plus warranty...for a 17 year old guy who is going to most likely simply use it for MSN/ Army.ca/ and various Word projects?

EDIT:  Never mind, to each his own.  Nothing wrong with PCs.  Thats why they've been around so long.


----------



## armyvern (30 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Ok fine, I'l rephrase it.
> 
> Do you not think that getting a $1,100 mac is better than buying a $700 acer with an added $500 of software, plus virus protection, plus warranty...for a 17 year old guy who is going to most likely simply use it for MSN/ Army.ca/ and various Word projects?
> 
> EDIT:  Never mind, to each his own.  Nothing wrong with PCs.  Thats why they've been around so long.



Well, wrt to cost, there's always this option too as suggested earlier in the thread:



			
				RTaylor said:
			
		

> If you snag a Dell find someone else with a Dell Windows XP disc, it'll install with no key without an issue because the motherboard tells Windows that it's a Dell system and because you're using a Dell OEM disc you'll never need a key.
> 
> It's what I had to do with my current rig for a duel boot, and I've done it for other people who were jaded on Vista or wanted to try out Vista. All Dell OEM operating systems will work on a Dell system w/o activation, keys or anything else needed. Ever.



Oh, and I've been using AVG virus scan  for years!! It's free!! And, fortunately, I've never had a virus on my PC. I'm also running another freebie -- Ad-adware SE Personal to keep away all that nasty spyware and tracking cookies/urls.


----------



## MedTechStudent (30 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, wrt to cost, there's always this option too as suggested earlier in the thread:



Indeed, so could do that and save lots of money.


**Dude, you're gettin' a Dell?!**


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> added $500 of software,



People still *buy* software ?




> plus virus protection,



Most ISP now provide decent security software with their service. And even of you dont like those, theres plenty of free ones available out there that work just as good.



> plus warranty...



You mean extended warranty ? He will not likely hold on to whatever he buys for longer that 2 years before replacing it with the latest and greatest gaming machine......why bother wasting that kind of money.


----------



## RTaylor (30 Jun 2008)

If you're just looking for general usage and a bit of gaming stick with a Windows based laptop.

Macs are now just PC parts that are bios/os locked components and severely jacked up in price.

In reality, anything you can do with a Mac you can do with a PC, but it's not the same in reverse. A lot of programs and games are PC only and will not work on mac. Keep that in mind.

But macs looks so much nicer


----------



## MedTechStudent (30 Jun 2008)

I meant 500 for XP + Installation, and you knew that, because it was in my previous posts.  But you got me, never gonna that *that* typo down.   :crybaby:

Ok take off the Virus Protection, that saves you about 150, so your price tag is still pretty steep.

And well ya, the warranty is probably a good idea, because it covers you dropping it, water damage, and can be used anywhere in the world where tech support is available.  Opposed to the factory warranty it comes with  My sister dropped hers and cracked the screen, it cost 700 just to replace the screen. 

So like I said, what ever they all work, Macs, PCs, what ever suits you.  I don't believe it was necessary to place a stupid irrelevant link (which caused this entire little debate) as a response to me only doing what the threads title asked for, help.  But hey, guess I'm just a little sensitive.  :-[


Good luck Mike.  Let us know what you get.



			
				RTaylor said:
			
		

> But macs looks so much nicer



Meh, ya in the box they do, stupid white is impossible to keep clean and smudge free.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> I meant 500 for XP + Installation,



Installation ?

Who the heck can afford that !!!!

When i need something done to my computer, a few beers and hamburgers on the BBQ is what installation costs.   ;D

I'm sure that the OP knows someone who is computer savvy enough to  do something similar for him. Hes going to university for heaven's sake, i'm sure theres a few compuer geniuses around.......


----------



## GAP (30 Jun 2008)

try http://www.tigerdirect.ca/sectors/computers/index.asp

Refurbished laptops http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/Category/specsdd.asp?CatId=17


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Jun 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> try http://www.tigerdirect.ca/sectors/computers/index.asp
> 
> Refurbished laptops http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/Category/specsdd.asp?CatId=17


Whoa thanks a lot Gap!



-Dead


----------



## MedTechStudent (30 Jun 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Installation ?



You need to pay a technician to take Vista off your laptop, and put XP on.  The process is apparently pretty easy but they get to charge the big bucks for it cause its a "tech service" job.  XP costs about 250, then paying the Tech to install it costs around another 250.  I know because I *wanted* XP on my old HP laptop but said "oh hell no" when they told me it was going to be that much.

We don't all have a sweet grill to bribe people with.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (30 Jun 2008)

To Deadpan, 

I went through the same process about a year ago, didn't want Vista but wanted a camera, VOIP phone, etc.

Bought an Acer 8210.

Lots of features, but VERY buggy!

Bottom Line:  I wouldn't buy another Acer.  On the other hand, I have had 2 Toshibas and they were both rock-solid.


Matthew.


----------



## RTaylor (30 Jun 2008)

Here's the way I see it :

Go to Dell and get a decent laptop. Great prices, great range and reasonable customization. Snag an extra year warranty on it for a total of 2years worth of warranty. Try tweaking Vista, to be honest it's getting more of a bad rap then it should be. I run Vista64 Ultimate on my home pc (which Im on now) and I love it. For some things I prefer XP, but overall Vista is great. And as I said, find a friend with a Dell OEM XP-cd and get rid of Vista if you don't want it search the torrent websites for OEM Windows XP...most are from Dell CDs.

The real tip with Dell is to call up and see if they got a government or military rate, or wait for a holiday for their specials. I've seen some MAD ass deals from Dell and a good place to keep your eyes on is http://www.redflagdeals.com/

A Mac will have too much of a learning curve. Staples and Futureshop type places support suck donkey-wang, and most other brands I've seen sucketh monkeybutt. People are going to badmouth whichever decision you make, so pick the best bang for the buck and go with it.


----------



## tabernac (30 Jun 2008)

Alright, I'm going to take the ball away from Dell for a second here.

I'm running a Lenovo T61 right now, I picked it up back in May for 1 200$, when Lenovo still had their "Buy More-Get More" deal on. My family has ALWAYS gone IBM and now Lenovo, and the machines are nice and reliable. I had a problem the first week I got it because I downloaded some garbage, but System Restore fixed that.

So for 1200 I got:
15.4' Widescreen XGA+ TFT
2.4 Ghz Intel Centrino vPro, Core 2 Duo T9300 (2.5GHz 800MHz 6MBL2)
Windows Vista Home Premium
3 GB PC2-5300 DDR2 (2 DIMM) memory
Integrated fingerprint reader   
160GB Hard Disk Drive, 7200rpm 
Intel Turbo Memory 1GB
Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN (US/CAN/LA/AP)
9 cell Li-Ion Battery 
Integrated SD card reader
3 USB ports

So lots of bang for your buck.

Plus, no company makes a slick machine in matte black, so OBVIOUSLY Lenovo is the way to go. HP is good as well, from what I've been told.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jun 2008)

Well, I happen to like my Acer and liked the last one I had (for 5 years) too.  Matter of fact, my daughter is still using the old one and she downloads stuff like crazy!!



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh, and I've been using AVG virus scan  for years!! It's free!! And, fortunately, I've never had a virus on my PC. I'm also running another freebie -- Ad-adware SE Personal to keep away all that nasty spyware and tracking cookies/urls.



Another good one to add is Spybot, also free.  http://www.safer-networking.org/en/


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Jun 2008)

Also get Eusing free registry cleaner, and run it once a week.  Amazing how much crap can clog up the registry in a week.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jun 2008)

Unless you're gaming or running CAD programs, you don't need all the bells, whistles and high end power. You need a good used Pentium 3. That will work great for surfing, watching DVDs and word processing, and only cost you a few hundred bucks. Laptops depreciate faster than 4 wheel drive SUVs. Spend 1,500.00 today, two months form now it's worth 900, by next year it's worth 500. And you're still not doing anymore with it than you would be doing with the P3 that you paid 300.00 for. Oh, and you can load it with XP or even W2K, and not get stuck with the memory hogging, reporting back to MS, buggy piece of shyte Vista. 80g HD and 512 Ram is all you need for day to day, including wireless. Save your cash, unless you put bling above utilitarian function.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> You need to pay a technician to take Vista off your laptop, and put XP on.  The process is apparently pretty easy but they get to charge the big bucks for it cause its a "tech service" job.  XP costs about 250, then paying the Tech to install it costs around another 250.  I know because I *wanted* XP on my old HP laptop but said "oh hell no" when they told me it was going to be that much.
> 
> We don't all have a sweet grill to bribe people with.



Don't let any of the dealers bullshit you. When you buy that computer with Office, etc, you own the license for the ALL the software on the machine, including the OS. Tell them you want the system and recovery CDs as well as the programs or they can pound the sale. Download the drivers for your computer from the manufacturer and save them to CD. Wipe the drive, install whatever you want for an operating system and reinstall your programs. Take a rainy afternoon and save yourself 500 bucks. You're only paying some geek to play games on a shop computer while he changes CDs in yours.


----------



## MedTechStudent (30 Jun 2008)

Ya, see I knew there was a way to do it yourself.  But am just far to computer- stupid to do it.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Ya, see I knew there was a way to do it yourself.  But am just far to computer- stupid to do it.



If you can install a game, you can install an OS and all your other programs.

Better yet, send it to me  , and I'll do it for 450 and won't play games while I'm doing it ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Jul 2008)

Well I'm on a vista computer now, and it doesn't seem as bad as I thought it would be for me 


Opens up a lot more options now for me.

-Dead


----------



## cdn031 (8 Jul 2008)

minor point but it may be helpful

Vista packaged with OEM (HP etc) builds comes with downgrade rights.
Yes, microsoft hates you doing this but you are licenced to load XP on your notebook
and eventually go back to Vista

Not that anything is wrong with Vista (if you are careful & patch)

Read your licence agreement and dont let a retailer charge you tooooo much cash


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Sep 2008)

Well folks, I'm getting a Toshiba in about 3 weeks when I'm in Gander.


Cheers
Dead


----------



## Burrows (19 Sep 2008)

Step 1 to making Vista not crap)  Turn off UAC.


----------



## Snafu-Bar (19 Sep 2008)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Step 1 to making Vista not crap)  Turn off UAC.


 
 Step two, get a functioning service pack 1 installed and rebooted without hangs hiccups or strange behaviour. After that your pretty much set. My Vista box is pretty much a rock and has been solid for about 3 months crash or hiccup free. Just wish i could get a Direct input fix for racing wheel to work properly, and a fully functioning DOS box within the kernel that accepts and runs fullscreen with cdrom and sound support native.


 Cheers.


----------



## c_canuk (19 Sep 2008)

well for a novice user, a mac is alright. I don't like them personally because if you do know what you are doing, the lack of ability to change how the interface works is very difficult compared to windows where I can do many changes in seconds.  Also the lies in their marketing campaign and the self righteous cult they spawn irritates me. 

In my opinion Macs are to PCs as a boom box is to a home theater reciever. The boom box is easy to use, set up but has few options to modify it's output and is not expandable it does the most common audio tasks only and does them well. A home theater is more complex requires a little tinkering but is adaptable to almost all sound situations, for the true audiophile the two cannot be compared, however to someone who just wants to listen to a cd the hometheater may be too much effort.

I'm not a fan of Dell, though they make a decent machine they are underpowered for what you are paying. HP was a good name, though I had several issues with drivers being pushed via their updater that didn't work and I'd have to keep clicking cancel.

I thought that my laptop was running slower than it should with Vista so I installed XP onto it and didn't notice much of a change in speed, though I enjoyed not having to deal with the crap that HP puts on their machines (HP security agent, HP Button Manager, HP Update Manager, HP Speed Optimizer, HP Kitchen sink in memory) though unless you install your OS from scratch instead of using the recovery CDs it doesn't matter what vender you buy from as they all add their own crap that clogs up memory.

vista is suffering from the same problem as XP when it was released, people are running it on machines not powerful enough to run it, and venders are pushing buggy drivers and buggy 3rd party software onto it requiring even more power to run well. in a year when hardware catches up with the new demand and programmers figure out Vistas behaviour you'll see vista take off.

UAC is annoying and you can turn it off, you can also change the warning level down so it only asks at high risk actions instead of all actions which is what I do. I like this better than Unix/Linux/Mac OS variants because in those you have to SU into the administrative role while Vista asks if you want to do whatever you've asked it to do, then temporarilly puts you into the admin position then removes you when the task is complete automatically. While it's annoying because this wasn't in other versions of windows, it is elegant compared to how other OS achieve the same thing.

If you need computer work done, try to find a friend who's good at it and will trade something for their services (money, beer, chores whatever) just don't expect them to do it for nothing. And don't blame them if your computer gets all crudded up within a month afterwards if you install every toolbar, freeware crap and filesharing program that comes your way. You don't need a smiley tool bar etc, those things are usually spyware in disguise.

Don't use any of the geek services in any of the big box stores, most of them have no certifications and are charging outlandish rates. ie 80 bucks for a spyware fix - they install one of the free utilities, clean your system up, remove the utility then charge you 80 dollars. you could have bought a top of the line computer security suite for less and would keep you from being reinfected in the future.

If you don't have anti virus/spyware installed I advise you to get AVG Free. It's free for private use and it's updated daily. It's what I use, I even paid the 29 dollars to upgrade to the proffesional version. Well worth it in my opinion.

I recommend not buying a laptop from Canex, not because they are bad machines, but because Canex does not have the infrastructure to support you after you purchase and will refer you to the manufacturer which expects you to take the laptop to the vender if there is a problem in the first 30 days.


----------



## Klinkaroo (19 Sep 2008)

Personnaly my laptop is an HP right now. Had an acer and didn't really enjoy the experience.

Bought my laptop for 800 bucks (It's the DV2000 BTW)

Also for quick computer fixes I suggest www.bleepingcomputer.com. They have alot of usefull information and alot of people that can help you with your computer needs all free.


----------



## Greymatters (19 Sep 2008)

Some practical information from someone who's been using a laptop full-time for the last three years:

- While light and easy to carry, they still require more cleaning and maintenance than a regular PC.  
- Highly vulnerable to spills - on a PC you can replace your keyboard, on a laptop it drains right through to the motherboard.
- Broken keys are harder to replace - you cant just go out and buy a new keyboard.
- The left and right keys on a laptop wear out quickly with high use - a usb mouse is not an option but a necessity. 
- Being smaller, your laptop heats up more quickly than a regular PC and has a harder time cooling down - once it gets too hot you will get erratic behaviour like stuck keys and even the occasional auto-shutdown. 
- Very few places specialize in full laptop interior cleaning, and buy the time you pay for a full cleaning you might as well buy a completely new system, unless you have the skill and experience to take your own system apart and hand-clean it.
- To get full usefullness of your system, ensure it has a good system for picking up wireless signals automatically, it helps a lot when travelling and staying at hotels or doing work while at libraries or restaurants.
- In addition to your regular power converter, its worthwhile to invest in a converter that works off of a car lighter, it lets you recharge when working in remote areas.  
- Other mandatory equipment includes your earpieces and printer usb cord.
- Make sure the carry bag you buy for your laptop has room for all the accessories as well as your working papers.  
- The simplest method for backing up your system is debatable, but an external usb hard drive is the most practical in terms of time and money so far.


----------



## geo (19 Sep 2008)

Grrrr.... Win VISTA Service pack 1.....
The system has tried to install 4 times - problem is that, once the system is updated,  I can no longer connect to the internet - it doesn't recognize anything!!!  

VISTA hunk o junk!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (19 Sep 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> VISTA hunk o junk!



hehehe. Imagine trying to make it work for 60,000 users with all of the wonderful applications and platforms we have....


----------



## Snafu-Bar (19 Sep 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Grrrr.... Win VISTA Service pack 1.....
> The system has tried to install 4 times - problem is that, once the system is updated,  I can no longer connect to the internet - it doesn't recognize anything!!!
> 
> VISTA hunk o junk!



 I found it easier to go format the drive and throw in my rescue disk leaving a freshly unharmed install of vista, then doing nothing but the autoupdate before trying to reinstall any other programs. For those who need to keep the data on the drive your best best IF you have the disks or the tools laying around would be to deltree the windows directory then do your re-install of vista then doing to autoupdater. Some of your programs may not run immediately after this method, but usually firing the executable reloads the registry strings and voila back in business. Once your past the sp1 headaches it's smooth sailing for the most part. 

 Cheers.


----------



## muffin (19 Sep 2008)

I have owned/worked on several different types of laptops int he past 10-15 years and agree that the Dell are SERIOUSLY overpriced pieces of kit.
I didn't have many problems with it, but by the time I added all the hardware that was "current" in other systems I paid over $5000 - 
Same with Sony. I have a VAIO and it has been the least durable and hardest to repair due to the model's poor layout. (To replace the fan you must disassemble the entire internal structure, top and bottom).
Hubby has an ASUS - reasonably priced and survived afghanistan - well... all but the webcam. (Sent him an external one and all was well).
The HP's are ok - but flimsy - I feel like I could punch through the cover.
I had all but sworn off Toshiba's in the late 90's - but have been pleasantly suprised with the newer models. My father and brother in law each got one and have had no troubles.
Acer - overheated and died in less than 6 mos. 
I don't personally like Mac's becuase I work with/on my PC too much. 

I have owned 17'" models - nice screen, good for gaming, had numeric keypad built in (vice function activated keys) but: was heavy as hell, need larger case, and more room
15" models - decent screen - not too heavy, many case options available
13" - very portable, small screen, I don't mind it for movies, but a serious gamer might not like how small it is

I used to carry my laptop around all day - but now I carry my Nokia N810 Portable Internet Tablet. It's a little Linux Diablo OS2008  based hand held UMPC (no it's not a phone - but you can skype)  This little toy is not for novices though - it's hard to configure and I often spend a day running scripts to make certian document formats and things compatible.

I think it depends on the intended use - 
If you want something to game on - you will want a larger screen and spend the extra $$ on graphics - not all laptop video cards can handle the newest game graphics. This is why we moved to game systems for gaming.
If you want something just to surf the net and take notes in class - $400 Eee PC or similar
If you want an all around average machine - there are many many out there.

Canada Computers ( http://www.canadacomputers.com/ ) sells XP still (last time I checked) and we always get great deals with TigerDirect.ca

muffin


----------



## medaid (19 Sep 2008)

Two Words:

Panasonic Toughbook


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Sep 2008)

Well, here I am, at my kitchen table, on my Toshiba 


Thanks mom! 
Deadpan


----------



## macknightcr (14 Apr 2010)

I have accepted my offer to CMR and am going to buy a new laptop before I start.  I am looking at an Apple MacBook, would RMC or CMR be compatible with apple products.  Also I have read that there is a computer fair to help students buy laptops, does anyone know if Apple computers will be for sale?


----------



## Would_be_Artillery (14 Apr 2010)

I'm pretty new here, but I think this should be posted elsewhere...


----------



## tristismilitis (14 Apr 2010)

Would_be_Artillery said:
			
		

> I'm pretty new here, but I think this should be posted elsewhere...



Um.....why?
This is the recruiting-RMC/CMR board. Macknightcr is a an officer recruit  who will be attending RMC/CMR


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Apr 2010)

tristismilitis said:
			
		

> Um.....why?
> This is the recruiting-RMC/CMR board. Macknightcr is a an officer recruit  who will be attending RMC/CMR



And he's asking *what kind of laptop to buy*, which has nothing to do with going to RMC or being a recruit.  It should have been put in Radio Chatter.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Apr 2010)

The question IS:  "Will there be Apple Computers at the RMC Computer Fair?"


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Apr 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The question IS:  "Will there be Apple Computers at the RMC Computer Fair?"


I stand corrected.   :-\


----------



## Bzzliteyr (14 Apr 2010)

I don't know what the answer is to the computer fair question but I do know that Apple has the student discount available to any student able to provide proof of registration with any recognized education establishment.  It can even be had online.  The result is about a $100 discount on most systems.

Mind you, dell days of deals is on this week and today (day 3) has an excellent laptop at an excellent price:

http://www1.ca.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/days_of_deals?c=ca&cs=cabsdt1&l=en&s=bsd

It has the same vid card as the new macbook pros (released yesterday) and very close to the same specs.  Yeah, it's not a mac but on a tight budget (being a student) I am sure it makes more sense.


----------



## SupersonicMax (14 Apr 2010)

What do you want to do with your laptop??  Work for School or Entertainment?


----------



## QORvanweert (14 Apr 2010)

I think that the most important thing you can do is buy a computer that is at least marginally future proofed. RAM wise, you want DDR3 and 4+ gigabytes minimum. Make sure that you get a x64 bit operating system so that you are able to have more than 3.5 gb of RAM and will be able to run all the software that comes out over the next decade. Ideally you would also have a solid state drive but that can be very expensive and not many manufacturers offer it pre-installed. If you decide to upgrade later, you will need to re-image the drive with a recovery partition. If you have to sacrifice the SSD then you can turn off the page file while gaming and everything will just be cached in your RAM. Obviously you want a really nice GPU. Most higher end laptops come with either the gt330 or radeon 4580 etc. Both will be more than sufficient if coupled with an i7-720qm or even an i5. The i7's have hyper threading so even though the base clock speed is a bit lower you have 4 physical and 4 logical cores. Plus, any of the cores can boost themselves up to 2.8 something. If you are super curious about intel architecture you can check out the 'Ark' on their website. I bought my laptop from The Source and it came out to about 1500 and change. It is the Satellite P500-00T. Google it and use those specs as a value baseline for any of your purchases.


----------



## macknightcr (15 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the help, and I, Citizen I am not even going to pretend to know what you are talking about, but I appreciate the help.  

One more question, since I am planning to buy a new laptop and I am not allowed one during FYOP should I buy one before I go to school or wait until I am allowed to have one and order it to be delivered to CMR?


----------



## fischer10 (15 Apr 2010)

You can always buy a Mac computer and partition your drive and run windows on it, as well as have the Mac part too. What I do and it works great, best of both worlds. Just make sure you buy a large hard drive (I have 500 gig, wish I had bigger). As for performance, listen to I, Citizen. 


Edit:  Having the partition with windows on the second half will solve any compatibility issues.


----------



## Jotz (15 Apr 2010)

I said:
			
		

> I think that the most important thing you can do is buy a computer that is at least marginally future proofed. RAM wise, you want DDR3 and 4+ gigabytes minimum. Make sure that you get a x64 bit operating system so that you are able to have more than 3.5 gb of RAM and will be able to run all the software that comes out over the next decade. Ideally you would also have a solid state drive but that can be very expensive and not many manufacturers offer it pre-installed. If you decide to upgrade later, you will need to re-image the drive with a recovery partition. If you have to sacrifice the SSD then you can turn off the page file while gaming and everything will just be cached in your RAM. Obviously you want a really nice GPU. Most higher end laptops come with either the gt330 or radeon 4580 etc. Both will be more than sufficient if coupled with an i7-720qm or even an i5. The i7's have hyper threading so even though the base clock speed is a bit lower you have 4 physical and 4 logical cores. Plus, any of the cores can boost themselves up to 2.8 something. If you are super curious about intel architecture you can check out the 'Ark' on their website. I bought my laptop from The Source and it came out to about 1500 and change. It is the Satellite P500-00T. Google it and use those specs as a value baseline for any of your purchases.



All of this information is great if you are buying a high end laptop that will allow for every function including gaming. HOWEVER, all of this is not a necessity for doing common tasks, and to meet those specs will be costly, especially with a Macbook. 

When buying ANY computer, you have to ask yourself, "What am I going to use it for?" 

That question is EXTREMELY important in deciding what kind of machine you should purchase. 

If you are going to be doing common things like typing, surfing the web, watching videos, the odd game and etc, then you may want to look at Windows based laptops instead. 

Macbooks really shine because of their ease of use especially with complex software and hardware. I use mine for recording purposes and have never had a single problem with hardware or software installation. HOWEVER, the ease of use is generallly not worth the price tag, especially when you are just going to be doing common tasks. 

Also, Macbooks generally fail at gaming. There are a few games that have Mac versions and run great, but it is not a platform that will be readily developed for anytime soon. With the price of the highest end Macbook, you could EASILY buy a simple netbook that can surf, watch videos, type and all that common stuff, AND you could buy a great pc for gaming. (Pc's will always destroy laptops in terms of high end gaming.) 

With the release of Windows 7, there are not many things that Mac OSX does and Windows does not. In my own opinion, Macbooks have the most useful and comfortable trackpad out there, and have almost zero harware or software issues, but, are they worth the price if all you are going to be doing is basic, common tasks? Not really.


----------



## Pusser (15 Apr 2010)

Having used both platforms, I'm a confirmed and devout Mac user.  Buying one was the best thing I ever did (in the area of computer acquisitions).  I liked the MacBook that I bought before a deployment so much that I bought a desktop one when I got home.  The best thing I can say about a Mac comes from a Mac poster I saw at FutureShop:  "Why a Mac?  Because it just works."  And that's the truth of it.  I have never had some of the nightmarish problems loading software on my Mac that I have experienced with PCs.  It seemed with my PCs that everytime I wanted new software, I had to get my PC upgraded.  I've never had that problem with my Macs.  An important point with Macs is that the folks who make the operating system also make the platform and that is a huge bonus.  Also viruses are virtually non-existent.  Yes.  I'm sold.

Having said all of this, the downside is that the CF will provide a lot of software including Microsoft Office, for free that you are allowed to load onto your personal computer.  Unfortunately, it's only the Windows versions.  Mind you, when I bought my Mac, all PC laptops were only available with Windows Vista, which the CF wasn't using, so the freee software from work would not have done me any good anyway.  That was the main reson I started looking seriously at Macs in the first place.


----------



## macknightcr (15 Apr 2010)

I am not a huge gamer, I play some solitare if I am really bored but that's about it.  I have been using the iPhone for a while now and all my friends have Macbooks.  I want a laptop that will work well with school tasks (i.e. typing, researching, occasional youtube, etc.)  and then also last me for a few years after I graduate.  As said you get what you pay for and with microsoft office form apple.ca the MacBook would run a little over $1K, not too crazy.  From what I have read from fellow Apple users on this post I am sold, but are they compatible with RMC/CMR wireless networks?


----------



## DexOlesa (15 Apr 2010)

If thats all you want you could easily buy a $200-300 netbook. The downside is no disc drive. From what i understand there isn't actually wireless in the dorms at RMC unless you get a wireless router and pay for an internet connection on your own or as a group from a few rooms. Also compatibility for wireless networks is not an issue mac vs PC. As long as the laptop has a wireless card you will be able to connect to a network.


----------



## macknightcr (15 Apr 2010)

I thought I had read somewhere that there is a wireless network in some of the buildings, like the library.  I may be wrong, the only person I have to ask about RMC is my father and he graduated in '81 long before wireless networks haha.  I didn't know that apple and pc's could run on the same network so that's good to know.  And I want a computer to run fast, and from the netbooks I have seen they run really slow especially while mulit-tasking.


----------



## DexOlesa (15 Apr 2010)

your macbook or PC would work on any networks they do have (and i think you are right about the library and stuff having networks). Like I said netbook might not be your thing. Maybe you do want a mac, I just find them overpriced. As for slow My friend has an Acer netbook, that thing is ridiculously fast. Bottom line is, figure out what you are gonna use it for, gaming you need an expensive PC, composing music or other artistic things Mac's do have an edge. Just basic functions like essays, spreadsheets, surfing the internet etc. Cheap windows laptop, or netbook. 2-400 for the netbook 5-700 for the laptop vs 1200-2500 for the mac


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Apr 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> And he's asking *what kind of laptop to buy*, which has nothing to do with going to RMC or being a recruit.  It should have been put in Radio Chatter.



Seeing where this thread has gone (Mac vs. PC), I stand by my original post.


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Apr 2010)

macknightcr said:
			
		

> I am not a huge gamer, I play some solitare if I am really bored but that's about it.  I have been using the iPhone for a while now and all my friends have Macbooks.  I want a laptop that will work well with school tasks (i.e. typing, researching, occasional youtube, etc.)  and then also last me for a few years after I graduate.  As said you get what you pay for and with microsoft office form apple.ca the MacBook would run a little over $1K, not too crazy.  From what I have read from fellow Apple users on this post I am sold, but are they compatible with RMC/CMR wireless networks?



If you are going to do Engineering, I'd suggest a PC since a lot of the software you will use are for PC.  If you're doing the Arts thing, Mac is fine.  I personally have a Sony Vaio and a Macbook Pro and I like both, and use them for different purposes.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Apr 2010)

And if you are worried about Office program compatibility then look into Openoffice.org.  That software exists for multiple platform and it's free!


----------



## a_majoor (11 Dec 2010)

Google is working on a different way to think about and use computers. Beta version is out now, I expect to see the finished product out sometime in the spring of next year:

http://www.technologyreview.com/web/26882/?p1=A1&a=f



> *The Browser Takes All*
> Google's new computer throws out everything but the Web.
> By Tom Simonite
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (10 May 2011)

How to look at different products  ;D


----------



## SoldierInAYear (12 May 2011)

I recommend custom built PC's with a light weight case.

And upgrade your OS to Windows 7.

I've been using this rig for about 2 years, no viruses or any parts failing on me.

Windows 7, 9800GTX+OC,Q6600 3GHZ OC,4GB RAM,Wireless,850W PSU,ASUS P5Q SE PLUS,2 TB Hardrives. All for around $800.

But if you're going to use it for office and internet browsing, you should get a laptop with Intel Core i3, i5 or i7, 4 or more gigs of RAM and a large harddrive, 500GB should be enough. You should also get an external USB mouse. Never use WINDOWS VISTA if you're still on Windows XP you should upgrade to Windows 7 it may be a little wierd the first time you load it up but trust me it is way faster, Also never get a Mac when you can get a desktop PC or laptop that is way cheaper with better parts and some programs may not be compatible with the Mac.

If you're ever going to build a PC, buy from Newegg.com as parts are cheaper.


----------



## dinicthus (13 May 2011)

If you want something good for the next three or more years, buy the ASUS G73 with the twin hybrid hard drives for a total of 1TB of (non-RAID) storage, 8GB of RAM, and backlit keyboard.

It is overkill for what you need now, but you can forget having to buy anything for years afterwards.

I would say, given what you want to use it for, four years should be what you would look at, and that amortizes your price of about 1800 bux to 450/year, longer if/when you throw in some upgrades.

I got the top-of-the-line ASUS Lamborghini when it came out, and it was still cruising with ease on everything I did, including gaming, three years later when it gained a proud new owner.

It's like buying Snap-Ons, in a limited sense. You get used to the click'n'BAM the thing you clicked on is on the screen immediately instead of staring dopey-eyed at the Windows Seven Circle Swirl thing while programs take their sweet time to load.

Click'n'snore wastes your time, over the years and that is time, small as it may be, that you will never get back.

Oh, and the thing runs cooler'n'a cucumber, too, even playing high-res games.

I've been researching computers for years, looking for the replacement for my Lambo. This is the best balance of high performance at a reasonable buy-in that I've found.

Buy the good stuff. And only cry once.


----------



## canada94 (14 May 2011)

I have had my macbook for 5 years and it still works like new.

I have both "Apple" and "XP" on it. It's pretty awesome. And as someone said before "open office" allows for any type of document on the "Apple" side its a very convenient tool.

- Mike


----------



## a_majoor (22 Jun 2011)

And the next potential generation of portable computing devices:

http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/37872/?nlid=4628&a=f



> *Google Places Two Bets on a Post-PC World*
> The latest Android tablets and Chromebooks suggest different "post-PC" worlds, both more complicated than the one Apple is going for.
> 
> Wednesday, June 22, 2011
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (28 Sep 2011)

A possible iPad killer?:

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Color-Multi-touch-Display-Wi-Fi/dp/B0051VVOB2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=gateway-center-column&pf_rd_r=0D796YE5CY6GQDG359V9&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1321408942&pf_rd_i=507846&_encoding=UTF8&tag=wwwviolentkicom&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325

*Kindle Fire*
Full Color 7" Multi-touch Display, Wi-Fi
$199.00 Free Super Saver Shipping Details
Pre-order now to reserve your place in line

Our all-new Kindle Fire will be released on November 15, 2011. Orders are prioritized on a first come, first served basis.

Ships from and sold by Amazon Digital Services. U.S. only.


----------



## Nemo888 (28 Sep 2011)

Prices have dropped. Spending 600$ will get you decent performance now as long as you don't play games or need to edit video.  

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/hewlett-packard-hp-pavilion-17-3-laptop-featuring-intel-core-i3-370m-processor-g7-1178ca-pewter-g7-1178ca/10175892.aspx?path=79426d32650b13e396c146ce27f4e566en02

This one has an i3 processor which has a watts/performance ratio better than any of the competing chips currently on the market. This is only an issue if you run on the battery often. If you don't you paid a premium for something you'll never use. Since he doesn't game or use CAD I chose one without a separate graphics card also to save on power consumption.

Tablets are toys. Just a fad. You can't do any real work on them.

Apple is only 9% of the PC market and dropping again. HP, Dell and Apple are all made by Foxconn in China. Apple always charges significantly more for the same parts, made in the same factory. Their new Lion OS is kind of sucky compared to Snow Leopard. Apple is blowing it already and Steve Jobs is gone for good. Tim Cook, the new CEO, is the one who closed all of Apples factories and outsourced everything to Foxconn. Apple's visionary days are over.


----------



## Neolithium (29 Sep 2011)

I currently have a 17" laptop, they're great for movies, and gaming, but OH MY GOD to travel with this thing is nothing short of a pain in the <insert favourite appendage here>.  Asus is just finishing releasing their U36 lineup which have full powered processors, ultra slim designs (Not quite as slim as a MacBook Air mind you but close), and ring in under $1000.  I think my next laptop will come from those lines, especially for the 7+ hrs of battery life under browsing/office work usage.


----------



## Nemo888 (29 Sep 2011)

I know 17' is a bit big, but I really like doing two up(two pages facing each other) with textbooks and such and you can't do that without a widescreen monitor. It's a much better workspace.


----------

